# how to not get an erection?



## johnny123 (Oct 28, 2006)

I have had SA since middle school, and i have gradually been getting better and now that I am a senior in high school i finally got my first girlfriend.

Lately we have been getting closer and one thing that we have been doing is getting half undressed and making out in my bed. Up until today we have always left our pants on though, which is fine with me because i can't seem to stop getting an erection.

Today she kept insisting that we take our pants off, which would be fine with me if we were going to have sex, but i already know we aren't going to any time soon. She kept asking and i kept saying no because i had an erection and i didn't want to look stupid in front of her. 

Does anybody know any tricks that would help me to not get an erection? Is it normal to become erect from just kissing like that, or is it just because of my lack of experience? I don't know what i should do next time i am in that situation. should i just tell her why i dont want to take my pants off, or will that make things worse? I am so confused and any advice would be great. thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think if you didnt have an erection while making out with your gf on your bed half dressed there would be something wrong with you.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't understand why you want to not have one. :con


----------



## johnny123 (Oct 28, 2006)

Becky said:


> I don't understand why you want to not have one. :con


It's because she (like myself) is a virgin and has not really been intimate with anyone other than me and I think she would get grossed out or think i am creepy or something. I just don't think that she would understand that i can't help it and i would feel really wierd if i tried to explain it to her


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

If she doesn't understand that men get hard then she needs to get off the bed.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

If I were your girlfriend, I would think there's something wrong with _me_ if you didn't get aroused.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Erections can be involuntary. They don't even have to be concerned with anything sexual. Freakin tight pants, vibrations, or just for no reason...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

At 18, you'll get an erection if the wind blows in the right direction.

If you work at not getting one around someone, when you do want to have one, you may not be able to, which is even more frustrating.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> At 18, you'll get an erection if the wind blows in the right direction.


ROFL

Anyway man you are looking at this completely wrong and do what she says. You mentioned not looking creepy or weird, well then do what she says. When you in a bed, you should always do what the women want, no if's and's or but's.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

And, if you're with someone you like, what isn't sexay about an erection?! Major turn on.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a feeling that if erections grossed her out, she wouldn't be asking you to take your pants off.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not going to touch this topic with a latexed hand.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

This thread is a joke, right? cuz :wtf


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

We're just teasing you.  I think some of us are envious too. :lol Don't let your anxiety get in the way of enjoying what you have. It may be a little awkward at first, but you've been given the "go-ahead" so you have nothing to fear. Like the others said, she should be more concerned if you _don't_ have an erection.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Noca said:


> I think if you didnt have an erection while making out with your gf on your bed half dressed there would be something wrong with you.


 :ditto

Dude you got nothing to be ashamed of. I'm sure it would make all girls feel flattered to know they gave a guy an erection. Hopefully this won't get this thread locked but...if you made your GF wet, that would obviously make you feel good to know you were able to make her that turned on. That same concept applies to her knowing you have an erection.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ladybugs said:


> If I were your girlfriend, I would think there's something wrong with _me_ if you didn't get aroused.


I agree completely. I would probably feel self-conscious and depressed if I was doing something sensual such as that with my boyfriend (assuming I had one) and he wasn't aroused.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Becky said:


> If she doesn't understand that men get hard then she needs to get off the bed.


 :agree


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

forget that, get a boner and poke her with it.

but since i don't think anybody's actually answered the question, here it goes, the end-all be-all guide to preventing erections.

if you're in a wood-inducing situation, just picture this:


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

Just be thankful you're not like me and have good cause to be having an erection. Half-naked on a bed and making out with a girl? As embarrassing as it is to say, I'd probably be at risk of becoming 'too excited' at that stage (I tried to think of a good euphemism). So really, in my opinion there's no shame at all in being hard in a situation like that.

In my case, if anything happens to me that's even _remotely_ sexual (i.e. it could simply be a nice girl talking to me with no intentions of her own), I am at extreme risk of getting an erection and have to concentrate on ignoring it so it goes away. Even just seeing an attractive woman across the street can get me aroused. It's actually quite pathetic now.

I can't even imagine expressing interest in a woman or having her do the same to me - it would result in constant wood I'm sure. Ha ha. And going on an actual date would be even worse; what if she could see it, or tried to hug me or kiss me and felt it? Now that would be embarrassing and weird. Really, it's not a very appropriate time to be having erections, let alone constant ones.

But your situation _is_ appropriate, so just keep doing what your doing and maybe you'll get a chance to use it! She already knows you have erections when you're with her like that and is excited by eliciting such a reaction from you.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I can just imagine her discussing this with friends later on. _'So Johnny123 and I innocently disrobed and started making out, and then to my complete shock and abject surprise, he, he...that filthy pervert... *sob*_

Everyone is right, she'll be expecting you to be hard. This isn't like being on a bus one minute from your destination and being overcome with terror that it isn't deadening, or that time a platonic friend fell asleep on my lap whilst watching Schindler's List. Err, I mean, yeah. I'm sure she'll forgive you for subconsciously equating her request to take off your pants and make out with some kind of sexual activity.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Prodigal Son said:


> Erections can be involuntary. They don't even have to be concerned with anything sexual. Freakin tight pants, vibrations, or just for no reason...


even being super relaxed, hence the morning wood


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

---_


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

the best way to prevent getting an erection is to not get turned on. i suggest you find a less attractive girlfriend so that you dont get turned on when she takes her clothes off. seriously, i dont think you should fight it, just let her know your turned on by her and cant help it. its completely normal to get an erection in those kind of circumstances. maybe you'll get lucky and she'll help you get rid of it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salty said:


>


Well, that's the incomparable Bea Arthur a.k.a. Maude and Dorothy Zbornak :mushy :lol


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey, Bea Arthur is cool! Don't mess with the Bea!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

stellar said:


> Hey, Bea Arthur is cool! Don't mess with the Bea!!


That's right! :lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Damn straight she's cool! 

"Stan, you're a pig in a cheap suit."


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

To the OP...not having an erection is going to worry her far more, than the potential of freaking her out after seeing it. Its not as if woman these days dont know what they look like...

Unless youve got some serious self control, I cant imagine how you would go about controlling it in that situation...even at my age, they seem to pop up (excuse the pun) with far less provocation than frolicking in a bed half naked... :shock :lol


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

Don't worry, she obviously realizes you get like that when you make out (even if she doesn't say anything trust me, girls notice), so she won't be suprised. She's probably expecting it, I have a friend who's never seen her boyfriend naked anything but erect. Your girlfriend won't care.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Prodigal Son said:


> Erections can be involuntary. They don't even have to be concerned with anything sexual. Freakin tight pants, vibrations, or just for no reason...


Eddie Murphy's famous qoute from 48 hrs "Ive been in prison for so long that when the wind blows my %$&# gets hard" :lol


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Misanthropy said:


> Just be thankful you're not like me and have good cause to be having an erection. Half-naked on a bed and making out with a girl? As embarrassing as it is to say, I'd probably be at risk of becoming 'too excited' at that stage (I tried to think of a good euphemism). So really, in my opinion there's no shame at all in being hard in a situation like that.
> 
> In my case, if anything happens to me that's even _remotely_ sexual (i.e. it could simply be a nice girl talking to me with no intentions of her own), I am at extreme risk of getting an erection and have to concentrate on ignoring it so it goes away. Even just seeing an attractive woman across the street can get me aroused. It's actually quite pathetic now.
> 
> ...


Damn I have an accomplice :lol . I have those same problems too. I heard the college I went to briefly put salt-peter or something like that in the juice to keep kids from having sex. I think its supposed to keep people from having erections. The only way I could avoid the wood problem is by thinking the girl doesnt like me for some reason (and I would make up a reason in my head lol). The only solice I have had is that I noticed my dog used to get erections when somebody went to pet him :lol . Then I would laugh at him and make fun of him :lol , I kid I kid .
But if anybody does know good wood reducing prescriptions I would like to know lol. Or clothes that is good at hiding it haha.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

She's not gonna mind it a bit. She'll most likely be turned on.

*For future reference: When a girl you like wants you to take off your pants, take off your damned pants* :nw

If she's grossed out that you're hard, you might want to reconsider your relationship with her.


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

get a raging erection and enjoy it!!! feel free to dry hump anything in your path, i.e. the mattress, pillow, your stuffed elmo doll, or the girl, of course, if she doesn't mind, that is.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

cat burglar said:


> *For future reference: When a girl you like wants you to take off your pants, take off your damned pants* :nw


:ditto


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

kimi1889 said:


> I have a friend who's never seen her boyfriend naked anything but erect. Your girlfriend won't care.


kimi, are you saying your friend hasn't seen her boyfriend naked but she seen him erect? How was she able to do that without him taking off his clothes?

Lifetimer


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

cat burglar said:


> *For future reference: When a girl you like wants you to take off your pants, take off your damned pants* :nw


Best advice ever!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Lifetimer said:


> kimi1889 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who's never seen her boyfriend naked anything but erect. Your girlfriend won't care.
> ...


I'm picturing a tent. :lol


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > kimi1889 said:
> ...


I'm thinking every time she's seen him naked, he's had an erection. Hence, "never seen him naked anything BUT erect".


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

stylicho said:


> Misanthropy said:
> 
> 
> > Just be thankful you're not like me and have good cause to be having an erection. Half-naked on a bed and making out with a girl? As embarrassing as it is to say, I'd probably be at risk of becoming 'too excited' at that stage (I tried to think of a good euphemism). So really, in my opinion there's no shame at all in being hard in a situation like that.
> ...


Take an SSRI and say goodbye to most erections.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

SADLiath said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > Lifetimer said:
> ...


I can't read.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

SADLiath said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > Lifetimer said:
> ...


Oh, ok - I understand now. The wording of kimi's quote kinda threw me off. I think little better way of saying it would be something like, "I have a friend who has never seen her boyfriend naked without him being erect." Had she capitalized the word "but" as you had, then I would've understood what she was saying. Oh well, SaDLiath, everyone can't be perfect like us. :b

Lifetimer


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

Haha I'm sorry, yes I ment every time she's seen him naked he's had an erection.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

So, kimi, ... You're friend has no problem going around talking about seeing her boyfriend naked and with him always being erect? :con 

Seems like a private kind of thing that people would keep to themselves...

Lifetimer


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

This thread may be the closest that I ever come to an erection, :eek , lol!

**Just editing because I noticed that this is my 69th post, lol!!! :twisted


----------

